# Inzaghi:"La squadra ha sofferto e dato l'anima. Quel calcio d'angolo



## admin (10 Gennaio 2015)

*Inzaghi:"La squadra ha sofferto e dato l'anima. Quel calcio d'angolo*

Inzaghi a Sky commenta il pareggio contro il Torino:"Quando siamo andati in vantaggio abbiamo avuto un'altra occasione e potevamo fare il secondo gol. Abbiamo dato tutto. Se non prendevamo gol su calcio d'angolo la vincevamo. Quando siamo rimasti in 10 la squadra ha sofferto e ha dato l'anima. E' incredibile che dopo che metti Alex, il giocatore più forte di testa, prendi gol da calcio d'angolo. De Sciglio è il terzino della nazionale, ho preferito metterlo a destra perchè Abate non è ancora completamente recuperato. Il terzo posto? Noi non dobbiamo più parlare del terzo posto. Dobbiamo pensare a fare meglio. Lo spirito c'è stato. Dobbiamo migliorare. Ora abbiamo la Coppa Italia e ci teniamo tanto. Se fosse andato bene quel calcio d'angolo avremmo vinto una partita in cui siamo rimasti in 10 per 60 minuti. Questo dimostra il carattere di questa squadra. Sono contento dello spirito e della voglia di questi giocatori. Ma dobbiamo crescere. So da dove siam partiti. Non mi hanno illuso le partite fatte bene. Io conosco solo il lavoro. E devo cercare di far crescere questa squadra. C'è voglia e carattere. Manca solo un pò di personalità. Non ho nulla da rimproverare ai ragazzi dopo che sono rimasti in 10. Cercherò di risolvere i problemi in fretta".


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Gennaio 2015)

Ha anche detto che quando ha messo Alex ormai era sicuro di portare a casa la partita cosi! Una cosa incredibile.


----------



## aleslash (10 Gennaio 2015)

Se segnavamo, se non prendevamo gol, se se se 
Maledetto


----------



## Blu71 (10 Gennaio 2015)

*"Se non prendevamo gol su calcio d'angolo la vincevamo"*

....geniale...


----------



## admin (10 Gennaio 2015)

Questo è PAZZO. E' completamente PAZZO.


----------



## Smarx10 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Se metti mio cugino di 3 anni a fare l'intervista ti fa dichiarazioni più sensate. IMBARAZZANTE. Dimissioni.


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Gennaio 2015)

vergognati


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (10 Gennaio 2015)

Non ho parole.


----------



## Heaven (10 Gennaio 2015)

Anche oggi è riuscito a dire l'immancabile: "Non posso rimproverare niente ai miei ragazzi"


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Gennaio 2015)

Esonerate questo IDIOTA


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Gennaio 2015)

Un'altro allenatore avrebbe sfasciato tutto e non si sarebbe manco presentato ai microfoni. 

VATTENE!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inzaghi a Sky commenta il pareggio contro il Torino:"Quando siamo andati in vantaggio abbiamo avuto un'altra occasione e potevamo fare il secondo gol. Abbiamo dato tutto. Se non prendevamo gol su calcio d'angolo la vincevamo. Quando siamo rimasti in 10 la squadra ha sofferto e ha dato l'anima. E' incredibile che dopo che metti Alex, il giocatore più forte di testa, prendi gol da calcio d'angolo. De Sciglio è il terzino della nazionale, ho preferito metterlo a destra perchè Abate non è ancora completamente recuperato. Il terzo posto? Noi non dobbiamo più parlare del terzo posto. Dobbiamo pensare a fare meglio. Lo spirito c'è stato. Dobbiamo migliorare. Ora abbiamo la Coppa Italia e ci teniamo tanto. Se fosse andato bene quel calcio d'angolo avremmo vinto una partita in cui siamo rimasti in 10 per 60 minuti. Questo dimostra il carattere di questa squadra. Sono contento dello spirito e della voglia di questi giocatori. Ma dobbiamo crescere. So da dove siam partiti. Non mi hanno illuso le partite fatte bene. Io conosco solo il lavoro. E devo cercare di far crescere questa squadra. C'è voglia e carattere. Manca solo un pò di personalità. Non ho nulla da rimproverare ai ragazzi dopo che sono rimasti in 10. Cercherò di risolvere i problemi in fretta".



Proverei vergogna a dire certe cose.


----------



## 4-3-3 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Ma Galliani??


----------



## gabuz (10 Gennaio 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *"Se non prendevamo gol su calcio d'angolo la vincevamo"*
> 
> ....geniale...



Se il Palermo non avesse venduto Glik al Toro avremmo vinto


----------



## Blu71 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Esonerate questo IDIOTA




....e chi lo deve esonerare? Lo hanno messo lì per fare proprio l'utile idiota.


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Gennaio 2015)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> Ma Galliani??



quell'altra sciagura si presenta solo quando (le poche volte) vinciamo una partita


----------



## Blu71 (10 Gennaio 2015)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Se il Palermo non avesse venduto Glik al Toro avremmo vinto



...non fa una grinza ...


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (10 Gennaio 2015)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> Ma Galliani??



Galliani? Si presenta solo quando la squadra vince per potersi pavoneggiare. Quando le cose vanno male, si da alla fuga come sempre


----------



## pennyhill (10 Gennaio 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *"Se non prendevamo gol su calcio d'angolo la vincevamo"*
> 
> ....geniale...



Sembra una dichiarazione di Mazzarri.


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Gennaio 2015)




----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Gennaio 2015)

Ero sicuro che sarebbe finita così. Un'altra bandiera bruciata e odiata da tifosi.


----------



## Djici (10 Gennaio 2015)

curioso come non fa una sviolinata al grandissimo presidente.

a milanello non ti voglio piu vedere.
scarsone !


----------



## gabuz (10 Gennaio 2015)

La chicca che "una volta di 10 potevamo solo difenderci" dimostra quanto sia un perdente.


----------



## malos (10 Gennaio 2015)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> Ma Galliani??


Il codardone si fa vedere solo se si vince.


----------



## vota DC (10 Gennaio 2015)

Le solite reazioni di Inzaghi da quanto leggo.



gabuz ha scritto:


> Se il Palermo non avesse venduto Glik al Toro avremmo vinto



Invece della partita ho visto un film con il tipo della gif.


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Gennaio 2015)

pensate se avessimo vinto gente

sarebbe stata una sciagura


----------



## de sica (10 Gennaio 2015)

Il bello che prima diceva 50 minuti, poi ha aumentato a 60. Praticamente abbiamo iniziato la partita in 10


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inzaghi a Sky commenta il pareggio contro il Torino:"Quando siamo andati in vantaggio abbiamo avuto un'altra occasione e potevamo fare il secondo gol. Abbiamo dato tutto. Se non prendevamo gol su calcio d'angolo la vincevamo. Quando siamo rimasti in 10 la squadra ha sofferto e ha dato l'anima. E' incredibile che dopo che metti Alex, il giocatore più forte di testa, prendi gol da calcio d'angolo. De Sciglio è il terzino della nazionale, ho preferito metterlo a destra perchè Abate non è ancora completamente recuperato. Il terzo posto? Noi non dobbiamo più parlare del terzo posto. Dobbiamo pensare a fare meglio. Lo spirito c'è stato. Dobbiamo migliorare. Ora abbiamo la Coppa Italia e ci teniamo tanto. Se fosse andato bene quel calcio d'angolo avremmo vinto una partita in cui siamo rimasti in 10 per 60 minuti. Questo dimostra il carattere di questa squadra. Sono contento dello spirito e della voglia di questi giocatori. Ma dobbiamo crescere. So da dove siam partiti. Non mi hanno illuso le partite fatte bene. Io conosco solo il lavoro. E devo cercare di far crescere questa squadra. C'è voglia e carattere. Manca solo un pò di personalità. Non ho nulla da rimproverare ai ragazzi dopo che sono rimasti in 10. Cercherò di risolvere i problemi in fretta".



Dichiarazioni da TSO.


----------



## 4-3-3 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Esatto, non ho mai sentito parlare Galliani dopo una sconfitta. Mai


----------



## MALERIC (10 Gennaio 2015)

*Imbarazzante*



admin ha scritto:


> inzaghi a sky commenta il pareggio contro il torino:"quando siamo andati in vantaggio abbiamo avuto un'altra occasione e potevamo fare il secondo gol. Abbiamo dato tutto. Se non prendevamo gol su calcio d'angolo la vincevamo. Quando siamo rimasti in 10 la squadra ha sofferto e ha dato l'anima. E' incredibile che dopo che metti alex, il giocatore più forte di testa, prendi gol da calcio d'angolo. De sciglio è il terzino della nazionale, ho preferito metterlo a destra perchè abate non è ancora completamente recuperato. Il terzo posto? Noi non dobbiamo più parlare del terzo posto. Dobbiamo pensare a fare meglio. Lo spirito c'è stato. Dobbiamo migliorare. Ora abbiamo la coppa italia e ci teniamo tanto. Se fosse andato bene quel calcio d'angolo avremmo vinto una partita in cui siamo rimasti in 10 per 60 minuti. Questo dimostra il carattere di questa squadra. Sono contento dello spirito e della voglia di questi giocatori. Ma dobbiamo crescere. So da dove siam partiti. Non mi hanno illuso le partite fatte bene. Io conosco solo il lavoro. E devo cercare di far crescere questa squadra. C'è voglia e carattere. Manca solo un pò di personalità. Non ho nulla da rimproverare ai ragazzi dopo che sono rimasti in 10. Cercherò di risolvere i problemi in fretta".



la prestazione e' stata a dir poco ....... Imbarazzante !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Gennaio 2015)

No ragazzi è assurdo tutto ciò! Le ultime dichiarazioni che faceva Max con noi erano da censura, ma Inzaghi è ancora peggio!!!

Sei uno schifo senza dignità, ti auguro una carriera schifosa.


----------



## Djici (10 Gennaio 2015)

anche in 11 facevamo schifo perche la squadra non e messa bene in campo e perche ha zero motivazioni... tutta colpa dello scarsone in panchina


----------



## Schism75 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Ha detto le cose che ho scritto sul post della partita. Non ci credo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Gennaio 2015)

anche alla rai ribadisce che senza angolo vincevamo

SEI UN **********************


----------



## ed.vedder77 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Stasera peggio di allegri anche nelle dichiarazioni....solo che Pippo non lo esoneranno mai.
Qui si soffre come un malato terminale purtroppo...


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Gennaio 2015)

ahhahahaha ma lo avete sentito adesso su rai 2? ha tentato di elencare le occasioni per noi 

_"abbiamo segnato su rigore, poi un tiro di niang, poi ehm... ehm... ehm... peccato l'angolo"_


----------



## Renegade (10 Gennaio 2015)

*Inzaghi, ridendo nervosamente, alla Rai: ''Il perché del cambio Alex-Menez? Perché ormai avevamo ripreso il controllo della partita e non stavamo soffrendo. Ho pensato potessimo prendere gol solo da calcio d'angolo. Ecco perché ho inserito Alex. E' il più forte su palle inattive. Nonostante ciò abbiamo preso Gol. De Sciglio? Se ora contestate pure lo schierare il terzino titolare della Nazionale siamo arrivati al colmo. E' il terzino titolare della Nazionale e non si discute. Cerci non è in condizione. Stephan è fuori per turnover, non si possono usare sempre gli stessi. Non ci fosse stato il gol su calcio d'angolo avremmo vinto. Destro? Non ne parlo. Cos'ha El Shaarawy? Si deve insistere perché è della Nazionale, ma oggi ho pensato dovesse riposare. Si deve avere pazienza. Sono diventati fenomeni troppo presto, sono stati troppo esaltati, non va bene. Hanno solo 22 anni. La reazione di Muntari? A tutti i calciatori dispiace uscire, non fa niente. Poi chiedete a lui.''*


----------



## admin (10 Gennaio 2015)

Sinceramente, a me sembra un sempliciotto (ma furbo, per le cose che gli interessano).

E la poca intelligenza, purtroppo, la si vede anche quando allena.


----------



## zico (10 Gennaio 2015)

Cosa volete che dica ??? Che mezza squadra e da cambiare ???? Come seedorf ?? Questi sono i giocatori e lui si trova allenatore del Milan scarsi i giocatori poco esperto lui , cosa volete che dica ??? Piuttosto e la società che dovrebbe trovare soluzioni...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sinceramente, a me sembra un sempliciotto (ma furbo, per le cose che gli interessano).
> 
> E la poca intelligenza, purtroppo, la si vede anche quando allena.



Già, è furbo, ma non intelligente.


----------



## 4-3-3 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sinceramente, a me sembra un sempliciotto (ma furbo, per le cose che gli interessano).
> 
> E la poca intelligenza, purtroppo, la si vede anche quando allena.



La penso esattamente come te. Sembra uno fuori dal mondo.


----------



## aleslash (10 Gennaio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Inzaghi, ridendo nervosamente, alla Rai: ''Il perché del cambio Alex-Menez? Perché ormai avevamo ripreso il controllo della partita e non stavamo soffrendo. Ho pensato potessimo prendere gol solo da calcio d'angolo. Ecco perché ho inserito Alex. E' il più forte su palle inattive. Nonostante ciò abbiamo preso Gol. De Sciglio? Se ora contestate pure lo schierare il terzino titolare della Nazionale siamo arrivati al colmo. E' il terzino titolare della Nazionale e non si discute. Cerci non è in condizione. Stephan è fuori per turnover, non si possono usare sempre gli stessi. Non ci fosse stato il gol su calcio d'angolo avremmo vinto. Destro? Non ne parlo. Cos'ha El Shaarawy? Si deve insistere perché è della Nazionale, ma oggi ho pensato dovesse riposare. Si deve avere pazienza. Sono diventati fenomeni troppo presto, sono stati troppo esaltati, non va bene. Hanno solo 22 anni. La reazione di Muntari? A tutti i calciatori dispiace uscire, non fa niente. Poi chiedete a lui.''*



Avevamo ripreso il controllo della partita e non stavamo soffrendo? Ma in quale partita?


----------



## dyablo65 (10 Gennaio 2015)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAHHAHAHAHHAHHHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

va in STRAMONA.

spero che muntari ti aspetti poco vestito.


----------



## malos (10 Gennaio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Già, è furbo, ma non intelligente.



Infatti è sempre stato un istintivo, non un mostro di intelligenza. Comunque se ricordate anche le interviste da giocatore erano noiose e strazianti, sempre le stesse 4 cose, lui e Pato erano da latte alle ginocchia davanti ai microfoni.


----------



## de sica (10 Gennaio 2015)

.


----------



## Renegade (10 Gennaio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Inzaghi, ridendo nervosamente, alla Rai: ''Il perché del cambio Alex-Menez? Perché ormai avevamo ripreso il controllo della partita e non stavamo soffrendo. Ho pensato potessimo prendere gol solo da calcio d'angolo. Ecco perché ho inserito Alex. E' il più forte su palle inattive. Nonostante ciò abbiamo preso Gol. De Sciglio? Se ora contestate pure lo schierare il terzino titolare della Nazionale siamo arrivati al colmo. E' il terzino titolare della Nazionale e non si discute. Cerci non è in condizione. Stephan è fuori per turnover, non si possono usare sempre gli stessi. Non ci fosse stato il gol su calcio d'angolo avremmo vinto. Destro? Non ne parlo. Cos'ha El Shaarawy? Si deve insistere perché è della Nazionale, ma oggi ho pensato dovesse riposare. Si deve avere pazienza. Sono diventati fenomeni troppo presto, sono stati troppo esaltati, non va bene. Hanno solo 22 anni. La reazione di Muntari? A tutti i calciatori dispiace uscire, non fa niente. Poi chiedete a lui.''*



.


----------



## 4-3-3 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Ecco. Pato da allenatore farebbe quanto Inzaghi, o forse peggio?


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Ma cosa si racconterà al telefono con Conte? Come fa a dire che De Sciglio andava schierato perché è il terzino della nazionale? Cioè non si è reso conto da solo che Darmian nel primo tempo sembrava Roberto Carlos e invece nel secondo tempo con Abate è stato pressochè NULLO???


----------



## walter 22 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Peggio di quando aprono bocca il nano e fester dichiarazioni da manicomio. O è stupido o ha paura di parlare perchè i suoi padroni se no lo rimproverano, mah forse tutte e due.
Parla ancora di crescere 18 partite giocate ed ancora cerca queste scuse, 6 vittorie nel girone di andata ed ogni volta dice che danno l'anima è contento dello spirito e della voglia di questi cessi... Basta è veramente troppo.
Ma un dannato giornalista serio esiste in questo paese di m.... qualcuno che gli faccia presente che siamo imbarazzanti e che veniamo quasi sempre ridicolizzati e presi a pallonate dagli avversari ed i punti che abbiamo in classifica sono fin troppi rispetto alle prestazioni di questa squadraccia.
La maggior parte di questi miseri 26 punti li dobbiamo soltanto alle giocate, tra l'altro estemporanee, di Menez e delle prestazioni sempre sufficienti di Bonaventura, per il resto non si salva niente.


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Gennaio 2015)

"_Muntari? Chiedete a lui_" Ma è uno scherzo? Avrebbe dovuto prenderlo a calci e questa è la sua reazione? Indegno


----------



## 4-3-3 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Leggete le dichiarazioni di Abate. Grandissimo Igna.


----------



## Djici (10 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sinceramente, a me sembra un sempliciotto (ma furbo, per le cose che gli interessano).
> 
> E la poca intelligenza, purtroppo, la si vede anche quando allena.



ricordo che il clan italiano diceva che seedorf non andava bene perche in allenamento ogni 30 secondi fermava tutto e tutti per spiegare le cose che voleva.

di sicuro inzaghi non lo fa.


----------



## Djici (10 Gennaio 2015)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> Leggete le dichiarazioni di Abate. Grandissimo Igna.



cosa dice ?


----------



## Aragorn (10 Gennaio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Inzaghi, ridendo nervosamente, alla Rai: ''Il perché del cambio Alex-Menez? Perché ormai avevamo ripreso il controllo della partita e non stavamo soffrendo. Ho pensato potessimo prendere gol solo da calcio d'angolo. Ecco perché ho inserito Alex. E' il più forte su palle inattive. Nonostante ciò abbiamo preso Gol. De Sciglio? Se ora contestate pure lo schierare il terzino titolare della Nazionale siamo arrivati al colmo. E' il terzino titolare della Nazionale e non si discute. Cerci non è in condizione. Stephan è fuori per turnover, non si possono usare sempre gli stessi. Non ci fosse stato il gol su calcio d'angolo avremmo vinto. Destro? Non ne parlo. Cos'ha El Shaarawy? Si deve insistere perché è della Nazionale, ma oggi ho pensato dovesse riposare. Si deve avere pazienza. Sono diventati fenomeni troppo presto, sono stati troppo esaltati, non va bene. Hanno solo 22 anni. La reazione di Muntari? A tutti i calciatori dispiace uscire, non fa niente. Poi chiedete a lui.''*



Mi vergogno io per lui.


----------



## 4-3-3 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> cosa dice ?



Leggi sul post della partita


----------



## aleslash (10 Gennaio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> cosa dice ?



Eravamo in dieci, non in otto contro undici


----------



## folletto (11 Gennaio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni da TSO.



Infatti più che dichiarazioni di uno senza vergogna e dignità sembrano dichiarazioni di un pazzo completo totalmente dissociato dalla realtà. 
Comunque la frase su Alex ("è incredibile.....") è davvero sconcertante


----------



## iceman. (11 Gennaio 2015)

Dai pippo, domani per allentare la tensione una bella pizzata tutti insieme


----------



## Love (11 Gennaio 2015)

uno ne avevamo buono...clarence...e lo abbiamo cacciato....inzaghi è da mandare via senza se e senza ma...


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Gennaio 2015)

Dimissioni!! Inammissibile come si comporti più lecchino e aziendalista di pellegatti


----------



## admin (11 Gennaio 2015)

Ma infatti a questo punto potrebbero metterci direttamente Pellegatti in panchina.


----------



## malos (11 Gennaio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dimissioni!! Inammissibile come si comporti più lecchino e aziendalista di pellegatti



Almeno Pellegatti anche non volendo qualche volta ti strappa un sorriso, questo è divertente come la morte.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma infatti a questo punto potrebbero metterci direttamente Pellegatti in panchina.



Ho visto la telecronaca con la sua voce (perchè piace a quel folle di mio padre). Parlava di assalto a Fort Alamo, quadri, pasticcerie, cioccolatini, gianduiotti, elfi. Un pazzo praticamente.....


----------



## Frikez (11 Gennaio 2015)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Dai pippo, domani per allentare la tensione una bella pizzata tutti insieme



La dieta di Pippo non prevede la pizza, al limite pasta in bianco e cotoletta alla milanese


----------



## Aragorn (11 Gennaio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ho visto la telecronaca con la sua voce (perchè piace a quel folle di mio padre). Parlava di assalto a Fort Alamo, quadri, pasticcerie, cioccolatini, gianduiotti, elfi. Un pazzo praticamente.....



Nessun riferimento alla mitologia greca ? sono i suoi cavalli di battaglia


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (11 Gennaio 2015)

"Lo spirito c'è stato" sì, di mio nonno in carriola


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (11 Gennaio 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> La dieta di Pippo non prevede la pizza, al limite pasta in bianco e cotoletta alla milanese



Per ma sta dieta non deve fare benissimo, soprattutto ai giovani: ElSha e DeSciglio sembrano denutriti. Una pizza se non una bella bistecca e due birre medie e giocherebbero meglio.


----------



## de sica (11 Gennaio 2015)

Spaccio di demenza in luogo pubblico


----------



## iceman. (11 Gennaio 2015)

Comunque la scusa su Alex ha dell'incredibile, ho messo Alex perché non volevo subire gol su calcio d'angolo"cit 

Manco quel fenomeno di Cavasin"cit


----------



## admin (11 Gennaio 2015)

Ma lui è un allenatore che si occupa di marketing. Mica può pensare ai punti, al gioco ed al terzo posto...


----------



## iceman. (11 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma lui è un allenatore che si occupa di marketing. Mica può pensare ai punti, al gioco ed al terzo posto...



In Champions del resto ci si va con la bresaola"cit


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Gennaio 2015)

zico ha scritto:


> Cosa volete che dica ??? Che mezza squadra e da cambiare ???? Come seedorf ?? Questi sono i giocatori e lui si trova allenatore del Milan scarsi i giocatori poco esperto lui , cosa volete che dica ??? Piuttosto e la società che dovrebbe trovare soluzioni...



si trova allenatore del milan......mica è una carica piovuta dal cielo, si sa che la società pur di non spendere metterebbe pure il pupazzo Uan in panca, lui era alla primavera, poteva rifiutare, piuttosto di venirci ad "allenare" (parola grossa visto sto scempio) ed evitare di ridicolizzarsi e ridicolizzarci così. 

ma per soldi uno si venderebbe pure il didietro. 

non ti improvvisi allenatore dall'oggi al domani, io non so sta gente dove ce l'abbia la dignità o la vergogna. 

p.s. anche seedorf era un allenatore improvvisato, ma quanto meno era onesto nelle dichiarazioni, aveva le idee chiare sulla rosa, su chi usare, su chi cestinare e via dicendo.


----------



## 666psycho (11 Gennaio 2015)

ridicolo, inzaghi é semplicement ridicolo...rimpiango Allegri...  poi qualcuno dirà che non deve rimproverare la squadra... ma che si prendesse a pedate nel sedere da solo...


----------



## Djici (11 Gennaio 2015)

avesse tolto ibra per giocare senza punte avrebbe rischiato la vita.


----------



## nazdravi (11 Gennaio 2015)

Vergognoso come si sia trattato Seedorf in quel modo dopo che aveva fatto meno punti solo di Juve e Roma avendo una rosa nettamente più debole di quella attuale. A questo raccomandato non si muove una critica, nessuno muove una critica. E' veramente qualcosa di scandaloso.

Ieri il Milan è morto. Grazie a lui, al pelato e a Berlusca. Andatevene tutti.


----------



## smallball (11 Gennaio 2015)

nemmeno una parola di autocritica,pazzesco


----------



## Giangy (11 Gennaio 2015)

Ho capito tutto, il progetto è prendere più italiani, se non tutti, si ma cessi italiani, non i Perin, o i Verratti, (uniche eccezzioni Cerci, e Bonaventura)


----------



## David Gilmour (11 Gennaio 2015)




----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (11 Gennaio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> avesse tolto ibra per giocare senza punte avrebbe rischiato la vita.



In quel caso Ibra sarebbe effetivamente 'l allenatore. Non si potrebbe sottomettere ad un incapace del genere.


----------



## mandraghe (11 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se fosse andato bene quel calcio d'angolo avremmo vinto una partita in cui siamo rimasti in 10 per 60 minuti. Questo dimostra il carattere di questa squadra. Sono contento dello spirito e della voglia di questi giocatori.


----------



## hiei87 (11 Gennaio 2015)

Mi fa ridere quando continua a ripetere "so da dove siamo partiti". Siamo partiti da un girone di ritorno con una media punti da Champions, con una squadra inferiore all'attuale e un allenatore che aveva molta meno esperienza del bamboccio che siede adesso su quella panchina.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (11 Gennaio 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Mi fa ridere quando continua a ripetere "so da dove siamo partiti". Siamo partiti da un girone di ritorno con una media punti da Champions, con una squadra inferiore all'attuale e un allenatore che aveva molta meno esperienza del bamboccio che siede adesso su quella panchina.



Finisce a meno -9,-8 o meno -6 da Seedorf, se continua cosi forse riesce ad arrivare anche sotto il punteggio finale della stagione 13/14- Il tutto con una rosa ampiamente rinforzata.


----------



## hiei87 (11 Gennaio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Finisce a meno -9,-8 o meno -6 da Seedorf, se continua cosi forse riesce ad arrivare anche sotto il punteggio finale della stagione 13/14- Il tutto con una rosa ampiamente rinforzata.



Infatti. Stà mantenendo il ruolino di marcia di Allegri nel girone d'andata dell'anno scorso. Solo che Allegri era stato (giustamente) messo sulla graticola da tutti, mentre questo, a parte qualche voce isolata, continua ad essere difeso ed elogiato.
Per ora la sua unica fortuna è che le altre contendenti al terzo posto stanno stentando. Altrimenti il distacco dalla zona Champions sarebbe già abissale.


----------



## Jino (11 Gennaio 2015)

Si dimetta per incapacità, vada a studiare e riparta con umiltà da realtà meno impegnative.


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Gennaio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si dimetta per incapacità, vada a studiare e riparta con umiltà da realtà meno impegnative.



Amen. Sarebbe lo scenario più ragionevole e sensato per tutti.


----------



## Jino (11 Gennaio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Amen. Sarebbe lo scenario più ragionevole e sensato per tutti.



Ed occhio martedi, saluteremo la coppa Italia.


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Gennaio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ed occhio martedi, saluteremo la coppa Italia.



Su questo non lo so, ma anche se passassimo prima o poi ci butterebbero fuori.


----------



## Fabriman94 (11 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se fosse andato bene quel calcio d'angolo avremmo vinto una partita in cui siamo rimasti in 10 per 60 minuti.


Ha una capacità di trollare che fa invidia anche al precedente Allegri.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Gennaio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ed occhio martedi, saluteremo la coppa Italia.



......se passassimo, per certi versi, sarebbe peggio....le feste di Galliani durerebbero a lungo.


----------



## gianluca1193 (11 Gennaio 2015)

Odio Inzaghi.


----------



## Peppino (11 Gennaio 2015)

Mi tari pensaci tu! Fai finta di essere in campo e fagli un'entrata sul cranio.


----------



## mr.wolf (11 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inzaghi a Sky commenta il pareggio contro il Torino:"Quando siamo andati in vantaggio abbiamo avuto un'altra occasione e potevamo fare il secondo gol. Abbiamo dato tutto. Se non prendevamo gol su calcio d'angolo la vincevamo. Quando siamo rimasti in 10 la squadra ha sofferto e ha dato l'anima. E' incredibile che dopo che metti Alex, il giocatore più forte di testa, prendi gol da calcio d'angolo. De Sciglio è il terzino della nazionale, ho preferito metterlo a destra perchè Abate non è ancora completamente recuperato. Il terzo posto? Noi non dobbiamo più parlare del terzo posto. Dobbiamo pensare a fare meglio. Lo spirito c'è stato. Dobbiamo migliorare. Ora abbiamo la Coppa Italia e ci teniamo tanto. Se fosse andato bene quel calcio d'angolo avremmo vinto una partita in cui siamo rimasti in 10 per 60 minuti. Questo dimostra il carattere di questa squadra. Sono contento dello spirito e della voglia di questi giocatori. Ma dobbiamo crescere. So da dove siam partiti. Non mi hanno illuso le partite fatte bene. Io conosco solo il lavoro. E devo cercare di far crescere questa squadra. C'è voglia e carattere. Manca solo un pò di personalità. Non ho nulla da rimproverare ai ragazzi dopo che sono rimasti in 10. Cercherò di risolvere i problemi in fretta".


peggio di Mazzarri


----------

